# Maxematician's Cubing Progression Log



## Maxematician (Apr 13, 2022)

Hello everyone! This is a log for my Cubing progression. I currently average 13-14 seconds on 3x3, and I’m starting this log to help me achieve my goal of a *sub-12 global average this summer.* I am signed up for two competitions in June, one in Nashville and one in Atlanta, so I want to improve as much as possible before then. I’ve seen many threads like this where someone achieves goals similar to the ones I’ve set, so I’m optimistic that I too can see some improvement.

I’m noticing that I am inconsistent with my times, and while I average around 13-14 seconds, depending on the day my average can range from 12.5 to >15 seconds. Some potential reasons for this may be solving at the beginning or end of a session, where my muscles are either stiff from inactivity or fatigued after lots of solves. In the future, I will aim towards practicing intentionally so that I am at or near my peak for longer. I also notice that I frequently get times in the 17s and 18s, and while I recognize my faults for these solves, I would like to reduce those mishaps greatly. Oftentimes these results are due to either long pauses in F2L where I can’t seem to find a pair, or last layer cases that I mess up because of lockups or bad recognition.

With these weaknesses in mind, my focus will be Cross-to-F2L transition, F2L, and drilling last layer algorithms. I would like to begin predicting the first F2L pair during inspection for easy cross solutions.

*3x3 Records as of now:*
Single: 8.697
Ao5: 10.758
Ao12: 12.205
Ao100: 13.361

Some questions for my fellow cubers:
What websites or apps do you use for cubing?
If you average sub-10, was there anything in particular you had to change to accomplish your goal?


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 14, 2022)

Maxematician said:


> What websites or apps do you use for cubing?


CubeDesk for storing times, and my QiYi timer for timing. You can also use csTimer. I use jperm.net for algs and watch his vids too for tips & tricks.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 14, 2022)

I also am looking for a sub-13 average at my next comp (on Saturday!). My official PR average is 13.25 and single is 10.93.
I use: 
CubeDesk for storing times (I transferred everything from Cstimer), my stackmat for timing, which is connected to CubeDesk,
I use algdb.net or jperm.net for algs and I use Jperm for Alg vids.


----------



## Maxematician (Apr 14, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I also am looking for a sub-13 average at my next comp (on Saturday!). My official PR average is 13.25 and single is 10.93.
> I use:
> CubeDesk for storing times (I transferred everything from Cstimer), my stackmat for timing, which is connected to CubeDesk,
> I use algdb.net or jperm.net for algs and I use Jperm for Alg vids.


I wish you the best of luck in your competition! I will look into CubeDesk when I get the chance, since it seems very versatile.


----------



## Maxematician (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm probably below average when it comes to improvement speed, since I've been cubing on and off since 2014, and I'm only solidly sub-14 now. I'm looking to change that though. Also, I got a Ao12 of 12.17 yesterday, I'll post that when I get the chance.


----------



## Maxematician (Apr 19, 2022)

Ok so it's been a while so I'll make an update here.

I got a few new records for 3x3:

PB Ao12: 11.897
PB Ao5: 10.28
PB Single: 8.63!!!

Here's the reconstruction for my PB single:

Scramble: F D U2 L2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L2 B U L' F L R' F'

Inspection: y z2
Cross: F D L R2
1st Pair: U R' U R U2 y R' U' R
2nd Pair: U2 L U' L'
3rd Pair: U' y' R U R'
4th Pair: U' R' U2 R U' y R U R'
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

Nothing special, full step, but I just didn't pause. I planned the Orange-Blue pair in inspection.

I can feel myself improving every day, but my hands get sore after practicing for a while. Imma keep going


----------



## Maxematician (Apr 20, 2022)

Maxematician said:


> Ok so it's been a while so I'll make an update here.
> 
> I got a few new records for 3x3:
> 
> ...


y z2F D L R2U R' U R U2 y R' U' RU2 L U' L'U' y' R U R'U' R' U2 R U' y R U R'R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 RR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2


----------



## Maxematician (Apr 20, 2022)

So I have signed up for two competitions in June on two weekends in a row (Buccaneer Bonanza and GA Cubers Pride if you're wondering), and I want to set some more concrete goals for these comps to work towards. I have listed them below.

Sub-13 3x3 Average. This would smash my previous PR from almost 3 years ago (geez...it's been that long?)
Make it to Second Round for 3x3 in both comps. The first tournament has a more advanced spread of cubers, but I'm up to the challenge.
Sub-11 3x3 Single.
Sub-30 3x3 OH.
Sub-1 4x4 Average.
Sub-6 2x2 Average.
No goals for Pyraminx, just doing it for fun 
Let me know if you are also attending these comps!


----------



## Garf (Apr 20, 2022)

Maxematician said:


> y z2F D L R2U R' U R U2 y R' U' RU2 L U' L'U' y' R U R'U' R' U2 R U' y R U R'R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 RR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2


I tweaked your solution to show you a good COLL that you could have used to get a better PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------

